# Do tiels bond for life? and a few other questions



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have two males.They get along okay but are just going on two years old.
One of my males(biskit) is in wanting to mate with anything.He is very insistent with our greencheek to the point they cant be out together anymore.Its scaring my poor greenie to death.

So The petstore has this gorgeous cinnamon pearl 7 month old female for 119 dollars. I dont have the money but want her very badly. Basically if I did scrape together the money would there be any guarantee that Biskit would bond with her? Is it one of those maybe things and may hate each other?


Also would I have to separate the two males if I introduce a female into the 7ft aviary? Please let me know soon so I can either buy her or put it out of my head..She is soooo gorgeous.I do have two extra cages so its not a bad thing if I need to separate one of the males out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No tiels don't bond for life, they can have birdy divorces and pick new mates. BUT, that being said, there is no guarantee that biskit will like this new hen. For all you know, the other male may bond with her, its completely up to HER who she ends up with. As for the three of them being together, three is a crowd even in the tiel world. So one bird will always be left out and this may upset or depress them. So I'd keep an eye out for that as well.

Also, if you're thinking of breeding, you might want to check out our breeding section in the sticky library.http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks so much.
It was fate for me to get her anyway.My son called me up and said he was going into town.Its a 45 min drive so I decided to go with him.Anyway we ended up at the petstore and the lady who sold the tiel to the petstore was in buying some stuff.So I got to talk to the breeder and she was so glad when i said I was going to buy her.She said it was hard for her to come in and see the little girl there because she had hand raised her but needed to rehome all her extra birds. 
So I ended up bringing her home. She is such a cutie patootie.I am not sure what to name her yet, they had called her Peaches.But my moms dogs was called Peaches and somehow it just doesnt work for me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new tiel, you need to quariteen them! Sice your male is very hormonal he may have a chance to win her over, you just have to give them a breeding cage and a nest and cuddle bone... There is ALLT to worry about so you have too bee 100% percent sure and beware for the chicks, there are a lot of articles in the sticky


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Sice your male is very hormonal he may have a chance to win her over, you just have to give them a breeding cage and a nest and cuddle bone..


After quarantine I would give them time to bond first. Just tossing them in a cage together with a nest box is going to cause a bondage pair and make them unsuccessful. Give them time to get to know each other and her time to settle in. She may not even pick him, she may pick the other male. Only time will tell.

Congrats on your new girl. Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have her in a smaller cage in the livingroom right now.She loves it when I talk to her.
I was going to put her on the porch in her cage for a few weeks and they could see and talk to her.
I have a feeling Biskit may have come from the same breeder, since it was the same petshop I got them from.
Anyway I was under the impression I should remove one of the males completely or the two males will fight over her. Can I (after quarentine) put her out on the porch with both of them and let her choose, then remove the unattached male????

Pikachu would be the better mate, he is lutino split to pearl(i think thats what its called when he carries the pearl genes)..But Biskit is really loud, actively mating with anything that moves so I know he will really be wooing her.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have two males that are strongly bonded to each other, they feed each other, and are always together, but they have never tried to mate. I don’t think either one of them would chose another mate, they are so close to each other that none of the other Cockatiels interest them (and there is a mix of males and females). It is weird, but whatever keeps them happy I guess, lol. 

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

My two males have tried to mate but ends up in a squabble.They dont get along that great but the cage is so large its not a problem.Im actually hoping to get four tiels.A perfect number and very manageable. The little female is already playing with a toy in her cage.I will try and get a pic today.My camera is not very good so the colors may not come out right.
Im pretty sure she is a cinnamon though.Pink feet and light colored beak and very light grey but not really brown either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They wont necessarily fight over her so much as one will be left out. I had four to begin with, three males and one hen. She picked one male and the other two were left out. It was kinda sad to see. To be honest, if you suspect that her and Biskit might be from the same breeder, I wouldn't pair them together at all. I wouldn't even give them the chance. You can keep her in her cage with it placed next to their's. There's nothing wrong with that. I would start hormone reduction techniques to calm Biskit down instead.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Biskits in an outdoor aviary on my porch. And this is his first hormonal year he's had but then he is now just going on his second year.
I would prefer her to match up with Pikachu, he is lutino pied.One thing I dont understand is the "split"..If Pikachus father was lutino pied and his mother was a lutino pearl pied would he carry the pearl genes at all?
Or would he only get then if the father carried the pearl gene?

I love the pearl and have always wanted one.If the match up between her(cinnamon pearl) and him (lutino pied possibly pearl?) would make some pretty pearled babies.I really had no intention of matching up the males to her until she reached a year old.She is only 7-8 months old..Isnt she too young to even be with the males yet?

She is sooo funny.Ive never seen a tiel hang upside down like she does.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, he's split to pearl because his mother was a visual. You can put them together now (after quarantine) if you want, it will give them time to bond. By controlling their sleep hours, you can choose when to let them make babies and when to have them rest. Mine only have eggs when I want them to.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for helping me out Roxy.Actually I was looking at Pikachus papers and it was the Sire that was lutino pearl pied not the Mother..Does that make a difference with pikachu having the genes?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its just means they are on the other allele. It wont matter with inheritance I don't think.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You never know what's going to happen relationship wise. The males might fight over her or they might not. She may like one of them or she might not. You'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Cockatiels are usually monogamous but they can be polygamous sometimes. Vlad has two hens (Mims and Snowy) in love with him and can't figure out how to mate with either of them. But all three are currently sharing a nest and raising two babies (the eggs were stolen from other pairs). 

When I got Ladybug, Pip, Elvis, and Azazel, they were a foursome of 3 cocks and 1 hen. The three males raised a clutch of "who's your daddy?" chicks while Ladybug loafed around. But for the next clutch Ladybug decided that she wanted monogamy with Pip, and the other two weren't allowed to mate with her or tend the eggs/chicks any more.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL tielfan, sounds like a soap opera in your aviary.

You know this girl is soo freaking sweet and cuddly I dont think I want to let the boys have her outside. The boys arent as tame.They like to hang out on me but wont let me scritch them at all. 
So far Portia has let me scritch her two times today.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> LOL tielfan, sounds like a soap opera in your aviary.


You don't know the half of it. 



> You know this girl is soo freaking sweet and cuddly I dont think I want to let the boys have her outside.


Make sure the boys can watch her interacting with you. They might learn something from it!


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

She is whistling a bit now.Im so worried she will end up being another male.I know she is 7 mnths but my one tiel didnt molt till he was 9 mnths old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There are the occasional hen who does whistle and talk, its not super common but it is possible.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I find myself in a dilemma.I now have an odd number of tiels.I want Portia to be with Pikachu because he is mellow wont harass her like Biskit will.I dont think Pikachu is hormonal right now.Biskit is in full throttle.
So if I put them together then I will have Biskit all alone.I should have thought of that.
Im not so sure I want them all three in the aviary outside unless I have two and two.
Although Portia is doing fine in the house in her little cage, its not a big cage so its temporary.


----------

